# Father & son rescued after their rowing boat gets run over by a fishing boat



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

These photo's are quite extraordinary...and the fact that both the father and son on the small boat were rescued after being hit is really almost a miracle...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lives-fishing-vessel-ploughs-rowing-boat.html


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Unbelievable! A/ That it happened in the first place on a clear day before hundreds of witnesses. B/ That no one among our 40000 SN members has felt the need to comment.
When I first saw this, I thought that he would be a prime candidate for a program such as Canada's operators card, but wait! according to the list of those not required to take test because they are deemed to posess the necessary skills.......He doesnt need to take test!!!!
What I find beyond comprehention, is that by the time the second photo was taken, neither the skipper or any one of his crew have a clue whats up and they been pushing the row boat for some time already. As I have said.....Unbelievable!


----------

